

Pininfarina Cambiano, the everlasting writing instrument [pdf] - privong
http://www.pininfarina.com/media/files/comunicati_stampa/2014/4_ever_pininfarina_cambiano_eng_2.pdf

======
japaget
Product page here: [http://store.pininfarina.com/strumenti-di-scrittura/4ever-
pi...](http://store.pininfarina.com/strumenti-di-scrittura/4ever-pininfarina-
cambiao.html?___store=eng)

It costs 89 Euros and is sold out until October 15.

------
seltzered
I looked into this a bit, and if I'm guessing correctly, the alloy isn't
different than the alloy 'ethergraf' tips that have been in the market since
2010, and saw them as cheap as ~25 bucks. These are the sites I bookmarked
when looking into it:

[http://www.axelweinbrecht.de/en/Produkte/Schreiben_mit_Metal...](http://www.axelweinbrecht.de/en/Produkte/Schreiben_mit_Metall.html)

[http://www.napkin4ever.com/it/](http://www.napkin4ever.com/it/)

[http://www.vat19.com/item/the-inkless-metal-
pen](http://www.vat19.com/item/the-inkless-metal-pen)

Basically it's not 'everlasting', but lasts for maybe a few years, and you may
have to sand the tip down occasionally to make it a finer point again. Note
that it does use a bit of lead, and so isn't recommended for use by children.
I don't plan on buying any one myself, since it just doesn't seem like the
writing give fine-enough of a point for my needs (search on youtube, there's a
review or two of these things.)

------
javert
I don't understand how this works. Can someone clue me in?

~~~
slapshot
The tip is a metal alloy that is slowly left on the page. It's not actually
"infinite" \-- it's more like "you'll probably lose this before you wear down
the solid metal tip." I wouldn't trust it as my only writing instrument on a
mission to Mars.

There are other brands on Amazon already; this is a refinement of the idea
(purportedly less toxic chemicals involved) and not a completely new concept.

Review of this model:
[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/innovation/inkless-...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/innovation/inkless-
pen-lets-you-write-forever-180949737/)

------
k2enemy
For a company that prides themselves on style and design, that is one ugly
press release.

~~~
Nerdfest
It's an absolutely gorgeous pen though (in my opinion).

